# My Kona King Zing



## djcrb9

Well, since there's no Kona forum, and i finally took a couple shots of my King Zing, i guess i'll post them on here...


----------



## RoyIII

That is one fine looking bike, sir.


----------



## cohenfive

i was in a local shop in sf this past weekend (mojo bike cafe, really cool place just opening up in sf) picking up a kona lisa rd for my wife and they had an 06 king zing (i think 58cm, thank goodness it's too large for me!). a beautiful looking bike in all respects. i did a little test ride with a king supreme carbon bike with my wife, first time on a carbon road frame. i was surprised i could tell a difference from my aluminum framed bike even just tooling around the neighborhood at low speed, but i could.


----------



## djcrb9

cohenfive said:


> i was in a local shop in sf this past weekend (mojo bike cafe, really cool place just opening up in sf) picking up a kona lisa rd for my wife and they had an 06 king zing (i think 58cm, thank goodness it's too large for me!). a beautiful looking bike in all respects. i did a little test ride with a king supreme carbon bike with my wife, first time on a carbon road frame. i was surprised i could tell a difference from my aluminum framed bike even just tooling around the neighborhood at low speed, but i could.



Good carbon is very noticeable. I didn't initially like carbon much (in the '90s) but it has come a long, long way.


----------



## xlr8

*Kona King Zing*

Just wanted to let you see my "new to me" used Kona King Zing team frame before build-up. We may have the beginning of a Kona Road Bike forum here!

View attachment 87320


----------



## acckids

I had only seen a few Kona mountain bikes but recently was in Columbus Ohio and stopped by a shop and they had a Zing Deluxe(alum/carbon) and the fit/finish/quality blew me away. The frame was made using hydroform/water and there were so many subtle curves on the bike you just wanted to rub the whole bike down. Next road bike: Kona


----------



## xlr8

I'm anxious to get this bike built up and get to riding. I'm glad to hear from you abou the quality of the frames. I still don't know too much about these, of course they haven't been making road bikes for very long.


----------



## JohnnyChance

man, those are good looking bikes. love those stays.

is that a dog bone propping up your bike in the yard?


----------



## Lincoln343

Wow! That's nice! I really like the colors that Kona picks for their bikes. We were talking about it at the bike shop that I work at, Doug's Spoke N' Sport in Saskatoon, WOOT! about how Konas age really well. Especially compared to like a trek, an older Kona will still look cool. But I'm getting off topic. I'm in the process of buying a new road bike. I love what Kona's doing with their bikes, and I want to get the Zing Supreme or the King Zing. I might even get a regular old Zing next year as a replacement training bike from my Trek 1000, and turn that thing into a commuter/singlespeed?
Does anyone know how much the 2007 King Zing and Zing Supremes weigh?


----------



## Lincoln343

Wait, do you have a full Campy set on your King Zing? That's awesome!


----------



## djcrb9

JohnnyChance said:


> man, those are good looking bikes. love those stays.
> 
> is that a dog bone propping up your bike in the yard?



Yep, that's a dog bone. The mutts were kind enough to lend it to me.


----------



## djcrb9

Lincoln343 said:


> Wait, do you have a full Campy set on your King Zing? That's awesome!



Yeah, i do. I had the group from a previous bike, and like Campy a little more than Shimano. I bought the King Zing, sold the Dura-Ace kit to a buddy who was getting a new frame, and swapped my stuff over. Everyone was happy!


----------



## xlr8

*Kona King Zing team frame*

Well, it's finally built up! The photo looks a little out of focus. I'll do better next time.


----------



## JohnnyChance

very nice. where did you get the stand?


----------



## xlr8

It's called a "GrandstanD". You can find them on the internet. I got mine at the Pearl Izumi store in Ft. Worth, TX.


----------



## djcrb9

xlr8 said:


> Well, it's finally built up! The photo looks a little out of focus. I'll do better next time.



Nice, it looks great!


----------



## Heck

Here's my Kona Zing. Compared to the CF bikes I've had this bike ain't that harsh at all for being aluminum. I don't ride as much as I used to and wanted to free up my money for some other stuff, so after comparing other brands, this often overlooked bike offers a lot of value, especially the Deda 7003 Force tubing.


----------



## Lincoln343

Just got my Zing Supreme a week ago, and have been riding it lots. I love the bike, especially the carbon cranks. Its a little heavy for racing, but I figure I can upgrade the bar and stem and seat post next year to make it a bit lighter, and then if i have the money, get a set of Campy Shamal Gold wheels, they "only" retail for about $2000 Canadian. lol


----------



## IXXI

*nice orange!*

anyone know where i might find a king zing in that killer orange color? size 58... i'm your guy.


----------



## xlr8

*Orange King Zing*

My orange King Zing was a team bike for Velo Pro Cycling in Santa Barbara, CA. It's the only one I've seen, although there are probably some more out there somewhere.


----------



## IXXI

It is a *stunner*! That orange color on those curves is unreal. I contacted Velo Pro but doubt I'd get so lucky to find one in my size. I'm really curious how they ride; I know Kona doesnt "make" the frame (outsourced from Dedacciai) but I am impressed that they picked this one to put up on top of their line. Very curious about the frameset's performance and ride characteristics; I've ridden high end bikes of every material; still looking for the one that suits me best and that is unique and not seen everywhere. The King Zing basically caught my eye cause I've never seen one on the roads...


----------



## motolombardo

Kind of waiting for the 08's


----------



## JohnnyChance

motolombardo said:


> Kind of waiting for the 08's



dayum that sht looks hot! what model? got any more info?


----------



## motolombardo

08 kona kapu

heres the full bike pic

https://www.dirty-pages.net/images/nieuws/14_1183489976.jpg


----------



## motolombardo

dont speak german but heres some others. 
http://www.dirty-pages.net/


----------



## SansNomme

I can find pictures for all '08 road models, except for the one I want to get, the Zing Supreme. Anybody find any '08 Zing Supreme pictures yet?


----------



## Chompers

What are the weights on a 56cm King Zing frame and fork. Just wondering, usually they list it.


----------



## thedips

nice bikeess!!!


----------



## kazeebo

Nice looking rides indeed! Kudos on the team frame score.

I'm really hoping I can swing a spin or two on a King Zing at Interbike this year. Wish they spec'ed the 08's with Campy or D/A and topline Mavics, but oh well...the price point is nicer nonetheless.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno

I know this is an old thread but that is a nice looking bike. What size is that? 59 - 61?
Still have it? Any further updates?



djcrb9 said:


> Well, since there's no Kona forum, and i finally took a couple shots of my King Zing, i guess i'll post them on here...


----------



## caseyvt

Now that is a beautiful machine! I don't think I've ever seen curves like that on a frame, but I like the flow of it. Great fork - what's it made of?


----------

